# Yes soccer is back on...



## lafalafa (Feb 23, 2021)

In LA & OC, counties at least.

For more info see:








						Current safety measures
					

Steps you can take to protect yourself from COVID-19 and prevent its spread.




					covid19.ca.gov
				




















						Outdoor and Indoor Youth and Recreational Adult Sports
					






					www.cdph.ca.gov
				




If competition for high- and moderate-contact sports is permitted to resume in a county pursuant to this updated guidance, competition is not required to cease if the county's adjusted case rate exceeds the 14 per 100,000 threshold. 

No stopping us now, let's play!


----------



## Overtime (Feb 23, 2021)

lafalafa said:


> In LA & OC, counties at least.
> 
> For more info see:
> 
> ...


OC is good to go as well


----------



## Grace T. (Feb 23, 2021)

Cal South issued a statement.  It does not include mention of testing requrements (so they seem to be interpreting the list as an "and" instead of an "or").
_______________________________________
Dear Cal South Affiliates,

Cal South is very pleased to note the California Department of Public Health's release of the subject guidance regarding outdoor and indoor youth and adult sports. This represents an important step forward for our community in incrementally allowing return to competition. We emphasize that Cal South is committed to creating and maintaining a safe playing environment. Adherence to the Cal South Return-to-Play Guidelines requires a cooperative relationship between leagues/clubs, coaches, team officials and administrators, players (including parents/guardians), and referees to ensure the safety of all. 

Cal South's Return-to-Play policies and protocols are based on compliance with Federal, State, County and Municipal ordinances. The State's updated guidelines are effective 26 February 2021 and allow progression to advanced levels of participation based on the degree of contact.  Soccer is identified as a moderate tier (Orange) sport meaning a sport that can be played with incidental or intermittent close contact between participants. Allowable tiered sports are permitted by county based on the adjusted case rate per 100,000 residents. Outdoor high-contact sports (orange tier) can be played in the purple or red tier with an adjusted case rate equal to or less than 14 per 100,000 under given conditions which includes testing of participants (age dependent).






						Outdoor and Indoor Youth and Recreational Adult Sports
					






					www.cdph.ca.gov
				











						Current safety measures
					

Steps you can take to protect yourself from COVID-19 and prevent its spread.




					covid19.ca.gov
				



Please note that the California State Guideline includes a number of requirements including face covering for all while not participating, maintenance of distance by non-household observers, restriction of shared use of personal items and equipment, restriction of indoor activities and prohibition of participation in out-of-state games and tournaments.  Second, Inter-Team competition and tournaments are permitted only if (a) both teams are located in the same county and the sport is authorized; or (b) teams are located in immediately bordering counties and the sport is authorized in both counties. Finally, no tournaments or events that involve more than two teams to occur. 

Cal South is reviewing and will update our policies and protocols to align with the State's guidelines. Please review the State Guideline carefully to ensure compliance. Moreover, check with your local County Department of Public Health for updated Public Health Orders which reflect the guidelines. Finally, follow the specific rules for your locally permitted facilities.   






						Covid-19 Protocols - Cal South
					






					calsouth.com


----------



## MicPaPa (Feb 23, 2021)

Amazing what a recall can do...well done to all who signed!


----------



## lafalafa (Feb 24, 2021)

SD county doesn't have to wait for the 14/100k due to the let them play injunction via the courts.

Additionally,  CIF SD has agreed to follow the judges orders in San Diego County today, more info to follow.

Games on in SD County.


----------



## oh canada (Feb 24, 2021)

lafalafa said:


> SD county doesn't have to wait for the 14/100k due to the let them play injunction via the courts.
> 
> Additionally,  CIF SD has agreed to follow the judges orders in San Diego County today, more info to follow.
> 
> Games on in SD County.


Be careful what you wish for -- I heard from colleagues down there that the court ruling may actually make it more difficult to return to sports because high schools will have to Covid test weekly in order to play (just as the colleges do).  Not in the budget for most schools.


----------



## espola (Feb 24, 2021)

oh canada said:


> Be careful what you wish for -- I heard from colleagues down there that the court ruling may actually make it more difficult to return to sports because high schools will have to Covid test weekly in order to play (just as the colleges do).  Not in the budget for most schools.


I was wondering if anyone else noticed that.  The court ruling did not grant unfettered freedom to play, but just put high school athletics in the same bucket as college and pro sports.  I have lost track of the number of times that I have read of a college or pro team delaying or canceling events because of recent positive covid tests.


----------



## full90 (Feb 24, 2021)

There is zero chance high schools can pull off testing and protocols like colleges. So I’m guessing high schools will just skip doing that and wait for someone to catch them.


----------



## lafalafa (Feb 24, 2021)

full90 said:


> There is zero chance high schools can pull off testing and protocols like colleges. So I’m guessing high schools will just skip doing that and wait for someone to catch them.


Heard rumors about twice a week onsite testing @ some of the schools for football, zero period.  Results are known before 1st. However, seems like better left to the professional

$$ so the "governor" talks about paying for testing but let's see if he delivers in a timely fashion.

No plans for Soccer testing, SD should be in range to bypass that next Tuesday at <14


----------



## full90 (Feb 25, 2021)

The issue isn’t the testing. I mean it is but that’s just half the battle. It’s then tracing everyone that kid was around. Did he ride to school with 4 teammates? Then they are out. Did he go out to eat last night with any teammates? Then they are out. 
Did the coaches have him in a room watching film after practice yesterday? Then they are all out.

They won’t really test because it opens up the huge issue of tracing and isolating positive cases and exposures. There is no way they have manpower for that. Or the desire.

a positive test is one thing. Acting responsibly for the exposure to that test is the true issue. There is zero chance that happens so better to just not test and pretend there’s no issues.


----------



## lafalafa (Feb 26, 2021)

Per San Bernardino today, case rate is 12.8 per 100,000 and outdoor sports can resume. Yea.


----------



## cks1450 (Feb 26, 2021)

On unadjusted raw data, San Diego looks like it is clearly at 14 now.   2/13 was the last reported date with 15 adjusted on 16.7 unadjusted. They will issue the report for 2/20 this coming week. 

https://www.cdph.ca.gov/Programs/CID/DCDC/CDPH Document Library/COVID-19/Blueprint_Data_Chart_022321.xlsx
https://bao.arcgis.com/covid-19/jhu/county/06073.html



DateDaily Cases7 day totalUnadjusted rate per 100kSD County PopulationAdjusted rate per 100k2/5/2021​1265​2/6/2021​1230​2/7/2021​698​2/8/2021​789​2/9/2021​810​2/10/2021​1113​2/11/2021​817​6722​19.9​                    3,370,4182/12/2021​891​6348​18.8​                    3,370,4182/13/2021​568​5686​16.7​                    3,370,418152/14/2021​693​5681​16.7​                    3,370,4182/15/2021​698​5590​16.6​                    3,370,4182/16/2021​539​5319​15.8​                    3,370,4182/17/2021​810​5016​14.9​                    3,370,4182/18/2021​812​5011​14.9​                    3,370,4182/19/2021​711​4831​14.3​                    3,370,4182/20/2021​517​4780​14.2​                    3,370,4182/21/2021​321​4408​13.1​                    3,370,4182/22/2021​454​4164​12.4​                    3,370,4182/23/2021​658​4283​12.7​                    3,370,4182/24/2021​519​3992​11.8​                    3,370,418


​​​​


----------



## Messi>CR7 (Feb 26, 2021)

cks1450 said:


> On unadjusted raw data, San Diego looks like it is clearly at 14 now.   2/13 was the last reported date with 15 adjusted on 16.7 unadjusted. They will issue the report for 2/20 this coming week.
> 
> https://www.cdph.ca.gov/Programs/CID/DCDC/CDPH Document Library/COVID-19/Blueprint_Data_Chart_022321.xlsx
> https://bao.arcgis.com/covid-19/jhu/county/06073.html
> ...


I don't quite follow your math on how you get to 11.8 in the last row:
-3,992 is the last total for the last 7 days
-7-day average is therefore 570 (3992/7)
-Case rate per 100K is therefore 16.9 (570/3.37M*100K) instead of 11.8


----------



## cks1450 (Feb 26, 2021)

Messi>CR7 said:


> I don't quite follow your math on how you get to 11.8 in the last row:
> -3,992 is the last total for the last 7 days
> -7-day average is therefore 570 (3992/7)
> -Case rate per 100K is therefore 16.9 (570/3.37M*100K) instead of 11.8


Where do I say 7 day average ?, Its 7 day total cases.


----------



## Messi>CR7 (Feb 26, 2021)

cks1450 said:


> Where do I say 7 day average ?, Its 7 day total cases.


I see what you meant now, but that's not how CDPH calculates the case rate.  It's "daily" new cases per 100K (7-day average)


----------



## soccersc (Feb 26, 2021)

This website seems to be pretty accurate and it’s a daily update 






						U.S. COVID Risk & Vaccine Tracker
					

Covid Act Now has real-time tracking of your community's COVID risk level. Explore how California is doing.




					covidactnow.org


----------



## cks1450 (Feb 26, 2021)

So the state publishes this on 2/13, indicates a 16.6 per 100k rate unadjusted.


CountyDate of Tier AssessmentEnding Date of Week of Data: 02-07-21 to 02-13-21Final Tier Assignment for 02-23-21Previous Tier Assignment, 02-15-21 AssessmentFirst Date in Current TierCounty Tier Assignment Based on Meeting Accelerated Health Equity CriteriaNumber of Weeks in Current TierNumber of Consecutive Weeks Meeting Criteria for Less Restrictive TierNumber of Consecutive Weeks Meeting Criteria for More Restrictive TierTier for Week 02-07-21 to 02-13-21, 02-22-21 AssessmentTest Positivity excl prisons (7-day, 7-day lag)Case Rate Used for Tier Adjusted Using Linear Adjustment (7-day avg, 7-day lag)Unadjusted Case Rate per 100,000 excl prisons (7-day avg, 7-day lag)San Diego02-22-202102-13-20211111-09-2020No160NA15.015.016.6
https://www.cdph.ca.gov/Programs/CID/DCDC/CDPH Document Library/COVID-19/Blueprint_Data_Chart_022321.xlsx 

State has to be using different raw data or they modified the formula. 

If I use the data from John Hopkins site and run the state declared Calculation that *Messi>CR7* is accurately stating.
https://www.sandiegocounty.gov/content/dam/sdc/hhsa/programs/phs/Epidemiology/CaseRateCalculation.pdf




7-DAY AVERAGE from 2/7 to 2/13: (5,686/7)=*812*, divided by county population,  812/3,370,418 = .00024 X 100,000

 I don't come anywhere close to 16.7.


----------



## cks1450 (Feb 26, 2021)

So pretty sure no one cares all that much, but there are two more factors, they subtract cases that are prison based from the raw data, and the case rate gets adjusted if a county is above or below the state median for testing.

California COVID-19 Case Rate Adjustment Factor

Testing VolumeCase Rate Adjustment Factor*01.40.25* State Median1.30.50* State Median1.20.75* State Median1.1 State Median11.25* State Median0.8751.5* State Median0.751.75* State Median0.6252.0*State Median and above0.5



So long story short, no way you can figure it out in advance unless you had the prison cases data.


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Feb 27, 2021)

San Diego has a big challenge. Their daily case rates have not dropped below 500 a day.   I recall reading that they found a good amount of cases of the UK variant in late January in San Diego.   I’m hoping this is not the reason why San Diego is now trailing other counties in SoCal.


----------



## Grace T. (Feb 27, 2021)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> San Diego has a big challenge. Their daily case rates have not dropped below 500 a day.   I recall reading that they found a good amount of cases of the UK variant in late January in San Diego.   I’m hoping this is not the reason why San Diego is now trailing other counties in SoCal.


Quite a few places around the us have begun to plateau.  The northeast in particular seems to being having an issue with this


----------



## Chalklines (Feb 27, 2021)

Whats actually pulling the numbers down so quickly now other then it being about a month past 01/20/21


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Feb 27, 2021)

TodayO’Side was looking like Surf Cup without the pomp and circumstance. Parking $8. Smoothie $7. Vast majority of fields in use. Checkin table. Ref station. Training table. Golf carts whirling around. And, clean portapotty’s in the AM.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Feb 27, 2021)

And, seeing old friends from around SoCal.


----------



## crush (Feb 27, 2021)

LASTMAN14 said:


> TodayO’Side was looking like Surf Cup without the pomp and circumstance. Parking $8. Smoothie $7. Vast majority of fields in use. Checkin table. Ref station. Training table. Golf carts whirling around. And, clean portapotty’s in the AM.


I was there too Lastman.  It felt great to see the kids playing soccer.  $8 was well worth it and no traffic for early bird game.  My wife and I did not wear a mask over our mouth or nose and no one said a word.  Refs too ((our head ref did not run and got an F for the day)).  It did feel good to see the girls playing soccer again.  I hear ECNL will start next Saturday.  Good luck to your dd


----------



## dad4 (Feb 27, 2021)

Chalklines said:


> Whats actually pulling the numbers down so quickly now other then it being about a month past 01/20/21


Immunity.

The people who had it before Christmas are neither giving nor receiving covid.  And we have a vaccine.

The better question is what happens next.  The numbers recovery has stalled in the east.  

I think that may be a large declining case rate for old covid variants, combined with a small fast growing case rate for new variants.


----------



## Grace T. (Feb 27, 2021)

dad4 said:


> Immunity.
> 
> The people who had it before Christmas are neither giving nor receiving covid.  And we have a vaccine.
> 
> ...


I agree this is the most likely explanation. There might be a few others: immunity thresholds that cause cases to decline but not disappear and seasonal effects, or even something we don’t really understand yet.  Last I checked there was a similar problem underway in both Scandinavia and Peru-Brazil.


----------



## RedCard (Feb 27, 2021)

LASTMAN14 said:


> TodayO’Side was looking like Surf Cup without the pomp and circumstance. Parking $8. Smoothie $7. Vast majority of fields in use. Checkin table. Ref station. Training table. Golf carts whirling around. And, clean portapotty’s in the AM.


Only thing missing was the $85 hoodies for sale...


----------



## Technician72 (Feb 27, 2021)

LASTMAN14 said:


> TodayO’Side was looking like Surf Cup without the pomp and circumstance. Parking $8. Smoothie $7. Vast majority of fields in use. Checkin table. Ref station. Training table. Golf carts whirling around. And, clean portapotty’s in the AM.


Definitely a pleasant drive down for us. It was a packed house and got to hit some of our usual spots to eat on the drive back through Orange County.


----------



## Frank (Feb 27, 2021)

Glad to hear some fields are open and being played on. A lot of cities haven't cleared the way yet and are evaluating whether they want more restrictions than state requirements.


----------



## crush (Feb 28, 2021)

Soccer is back in socal.  I'm super happy for the kids


----------



## justneededaname (Feb 28, 2021)

My son's club team wasn't fortunate enough to have games this weekend, but high school tryouts were Friday and Saturday and their first game is next Saturday. Last night my boy was bouncing off the walls he was so happy.


----------



## original805 (Feb 28, 2021)

High School kids in Bakersfield are having to choose to play HS sports or Club sports.  Kern High School District put in their own rule that kids can't play both and coaches can't coach both.  So if a kid is playing HS Football or any other sport they cannot play any Club sports.  Only district in the state doing it.  This is not a CIF rule...  Sucks


----------



## Curious (Mar 1, 2021)

Looks like SCDSL is starting March 20 









						Spring 2021 Season
					

SCDSL Return to Play Information: Hello everyone! I hope you all are excited about CA finally opening for Return to Play for youth sports! We have many new member clubs joining us for Spring 2021 and...




					scdslsoccer.demosphere-secure.com


----------



## notintheface (Mar 1, 2021)

There aren't going to be a ton of LA county teams. March 10 deadline of field permits is a nonstarter.


----------



## Eagle33 (Mar 1, 2021)

notintheface said:


> There aren't going to be a ton of LA county teams. March 10 deadline of field permits is a nonstarter.


But you can rent field from SCDSL.....


----------



## lafalafa (Mar 1, 2021)

Eagle33 said:


> But you can rent field from SCDSL.....


If you live near silverlakes, del mar, or Oside that works but when 16 -18 players are traveling cross county, paying for gas $30,  parking $20, field + ref $15-20 per player can get expensive.


----------



## crush (Mar 1, 2021)

lafalafa said:


> If you live near silverlakes, del mar, or Oside that works but when 16 -18 players are traveling cross county, paying for gas $30,  parking $20, field + ref $15-20 per player can get expensive.


Plus tasty food & drinks


----------



## socalkdg (Mar 1, 2021)

Curious said:


> Looks like SCDSL is starting March 20
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting in that still required to use Cal South Cards until the Fall.

We were told CSL Premier starts 3/13, with NPL starting in the spring.


----------



## crush (Mar 2, 2021)

Time to freaking play some soccer.  Are you willing to do whatever it takes to be the best you can be?  Game on!!!


----------



## Eagle33 (Mar 2, 2021)

lafalafa said:


> If you live near silverlakes, del mar, or Oside that works but when 16 -18 players are traveling cross county, paying for gas $30,  parking $20, field + ref $15-20 per player can get expensive.


I still think it's cheaper than going to AZ to play


----------



## happy9 (Mar 2, 2021)

Eagle33 said:


> I still think it's cheaper than going to AZ to play


Which means our ca travel hiatus is over.  Going back to cali.  Some semblance of normalcy returning, for now.


----------



## crush (Mar 2, 2021)

happy9 said:


> Which means our ca travel hiatus is over.  Going back to cali.  Some semblance of normalcy returning, for now.


Hey Happy, this was yesterday at the beach in socal.  Weather has been amazing.  If your around Laguna ((Great Park)), I would be happy to treat you and Hound to a drink on top of a roof over looking da beach.  Bring the wife or significant other for a triple date   Also, that's Catalina Island by the sun.  Killer shot, right?


----------



## lafalafa (Mar 2, 2021)

Eagle33 said:


> I still think it's cheaper than going to AZ to play


Yeah if you're in LA county much less time consuming & expensive to get a local field vs driving out to those complexes and it's good that league can offer some alternatives because fields in LA aren't that easy to find unless you know somebody.

When you consider those away field costs & time are per game every game you got to keep paying.   4-5 games in a tournament that's drivable if you do well is comparable especially if you share accommodations or have places you can stay.


----------



## watfly (Mar 2, 2021)

It appears San Diego County is going under 14.  SD hasn't updated their numbers but the State just released that SD's unadjusted rate is 11.3 and the adjustment factor for testing is .96.


----------



## Eagle33 (Mar 2, 2021)

lafalafa said:


> Yeah if you're in LA county much less time consuming & expensive to get a local field vs driving out to those complexes and it's good that league can offer some alternatives because fields in LA aren't that easy to find unless you know somebody.
> 
> When you consider those away field costs & time are per game every game you got to keep paying.   4-5 games in a tournament that's drivable if you do well is comparable especially if you share accommodations or have places you can stay.


stop whining, I'm just happy we can start playing again


----------



## watfly (Mar 2, 2021)

Eagle33 said:


> stop whining, I'm just happy we can start playing again


I'm also happy we that we can stop sucking up to Arizona.


----------



## lafalafa (Mar 2, 2021)

Eagle33 said:


> stop whining, I'm just happy we can start playing again


My player has been playing the whole time and didn't need to go to AZ to do that.

I'm happy for everyone that's get the opportunity but there a bunch of players that need local play as they can't afford trips to AZ or going out to the mega complexes ever weekend.


----------



## cks1450 (Mar 2, 2021)

watfly said:


> It appears San Diego County is going under 14.  SD hasn't updated their numbers but the State just released that SD's unadjusted rate is 11.3 and the adjustment factor for testing is .96.


Yes, the final adjusted came out at 10.8

https://www.cdph.ca.gov/Programs/CID/DCDC/CDPH Document Library/COVID-19/Blueprint_Data_Chart_030221.xlsx

CountyDate of Tier AssessmentEnding Date of Week of Data: 02-14-21 to 02-20-21Final Tier Assignment for 03-02-21Previous Tier Assignment, 02-22-21 AssessmentFirst Date in Current TierCounty Tier Assignment Based on Meeting Accelerated Health Equity CriteriaNumber of Weeks in Current TierNumber of Consecutive Weeks Meeting Criteria for Less Restrictive TierNumber of Consecutive Weeks Meeting Criteria for More Restrictive TierTier for Week 02-14-21 to 02-20-21, 03-01-21 AssessmentTest Positivity excl prisons (7-day, 7-day lag)Case Rate Used for Tier Adjusted Using Linear Adjustment (7-day avg, 7-day lag)Unadjusted Case Rate per 100,000 excl prisons (7-day avg, 7-day lag)San Diego03-01-202102-20-20211111-09-2020No170NA14.210.811.3


----------



## happy9 (Mar 2, 2021)

watfly said:


> I'm also happy we that we can stop sucking up to Arizona.


come on, we enjoyed the break and the company.


----------



## lafalafa (Mar 2, 2021)

Yeah all Socal counties are now cleared for outdoor contact sports as of March 2nd.

LA @ 7.2
Orange @ 7.6
SB @ 9.0
Ventura @ 10.6
Riverside @ 11.3
Santa Barb @ 13.0
Kern @ 13.6
SD @ 10.8


----------



## watfly (Mar 2, 2021)

happy9 said:


> come on, we enjoyed the break and the company.


We see enough of you guys during the summer in Mission Beach .   All kidding aside thanks for hosting us during Covid, and giving us a bit of normalcy.  We enjoyed the pitches, restaurants and skateparks.


----------



## happy9 (Mar 2, 2021)

watfly said:


> *We see enough of you guys during the summer in Mission Beach* .   All kidding aside thanks for hosting us during Covid, and giving us a bit of normalcy.  We enjoyed the pitches, restaurants and skateparks.


No doubt about that!  Will likely be in and around there end of this month.  The beer is good!


----------



## Desert Hound (Mar 2, 2021)

watfly said:


> We see enough of you guys during the summer in Mission Beach .   All kidding aside thanks for hosting us during Covid, and giving us a bit of normalcy.  We enjoyed the pitches, restaurants and skateparks.


I see for our schedule we  3 trips to CA in 4 weeks. End of April and into May.


----------



## socalkdg (Mar 3, 2021)

happy9 said:


> come on, we enjoyed the break and the company.


Exactly.  No issues with Arizona and glad they welcomed us.


----------



## NewUser27 (Mar 3, 2021)

Yes thanks AZ had some good times and now we feel your pain of driving out to us.


----------



## lafalafa (Mar 4, 2021)

More good news  from let them play SD

"Hello LTPCA!  We just sent a press announcement that we are holding a press conference today at 10 am as we have reached a court settlement with the state.  Lots of details still to come, though the biggest takeaway is, as long as your county has <14 cases per 100,000, ALL sports are going to be played, including ALL indoor sports.  This covers the entire state.  High contact outdoor sports (football, water polo and rugby) are subject to testing as are all indoor sports.  Several testing solutions are available, including Covid Project 11:11 that I discussed on our last fb live.  There’s no cost for the tests and they can cover all athletes across the state"


----------



## watfly (Mar 4, 2021)

lafalafa said:


> More good news  from let them play SD
> 
> "Hello LTPCA!  We just sent a press announcement that we are holding a press conference today at 10 am as we have reached a court settlement with the state.  Lots of details still to come, though the biggest takeaway is, as long as your county has <14 cases per 100,000, ALL sports are going to be played, including ALL indoor sports.  This covers the entire state.  High contact outdoor sports (football, water polo and rugby) are subject to testing as are all indoor sports.  Several testing solutions are available, including Covid Project 11:11 that I discussed on our last fb live.  There’s no cost for the tests and they can cover all athletes across the state"


They've done a brilliant job. Kudos, again.


----------



## crush (Mar 4, 2021)

lafalafa said:


> More good news  from let them play SD
> 
> "Hello LTPCA!  We just sent a press announcement that we are holding a press conference today at 10 am as we have reached a court settlement with the state.  Lots of details still to come, though the biggest takeaway is, as long as your county has <14 cases per 100,000, ALL sports are going to be played, including ALL indoor sports.  This covers the entire state.  High contact outdoor sports (football, water polo and rugby) are subject to testing as are all indoor sports.  Several testing solutions are available, including Covid Project 11:11 that I discussed on our last fb live.  There’s no cost for the tests and they can cover all athletes across the state"


My favorite numbers too.  Anyway, see you all out at the pitch


----------



## lafalafa (Mar 4, 2021)

All youth sports, indoor and outdoor, allowed to resume in California, advocacy group announces
					

A deal has been reached to allow indoor and outdoor youth sports to resume statewide, an advocacy group announced Thursday.




					abc7news.com


----------



## crush (Mar 4, 2021)

lafalafa said:


> All youth sports, indoor and outdoor, allowed to resume in California, advocacy group announces
> 
> 
> A deal has been reached to allow indoor and outdoor youth sports to resume statewide, an advocacy group announced Thursday.
> ...


Hip hop horray!  So happy that the kids can play now.  Time to ball, run, swim, catch and dive into action.  High School or club or even both, good luck to all participants. Remember, go try your best to win the game or match or meet.  Whatever sport, may the sport be with you


----------



## watfly (Mar 4, 2021)

lafalafa said:


> All youth sports, indoor and outdoor, allowed to resume in California, advocacy group announces
> 
> 
> A deal has been reached to allow indoor and outdoor youth sports to resume statewide, an advocacy group announced Thursday.
> ...


I don't want to overstate the significance of this, but how refreshing is it, particularly in these times, for a grass roots citizen effort to achieve these results against a very powerful and controlling government influenced by special interest groups.  Let Them Play did it without mob tactics, threats or cancel culture.  Instead they built bipartisan consensus, negotiated in good faith, relied on evidence (and not histrionics), used some legal pressure and ultimately reached a settlement with the State.   A win for our kids and a great life lesson as well.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Mar 4, 2021)

No so fast....glorious Dr “Walking Dead” Ferrrer was in a call today stating that LA Co was reviewing state’s guidelines before allowing indoor sports.  Keeping fingers crossed for our young athletes.


----------



## Glitterhater (Mar 4, 2021)

Kicker4Life said:


> No so fast....glorious Dr “Walking Dead” Ferrrer was in a call today stating that LA Co was reviewing state’s guidelines before allowing indoor sports.  Keeping fingers crossed for our young athletes.


Not familiar with this person- but, did they allow indoor sports with the latest guidelines? I don't have kids playing indoor sports right now, so haven't been following.


----------



## Grace T. (Mar 4, 2021)

Kicker4Life said:


> No so fast....glorious Dr “Walking Dead” Ferrrer was in a call today stating that LA Co was reviewing state’s guidelines before allowing indoor sports.  Keeping fingers crossed for our young athletes.


Of course she would.  What did she decide in the end for football, waterpolo and rugby....did those get allowed to go forward in LA County?


----------



## Kicker4Life (Mar 4, 2021)

Grace T. said:


> Of course she would.  What did she decide in the end for football, waterpolo and rugby....did those get allowed to go forward in LA County?


Waiting for my friend who was actually on the call


----------



## Kicker4Life (Mar 4, 2021)

Grace T. said:


> Of course she would.  What did she decide in the end for football, waterpolo and rugby....did those get allowed to go forward in LA County?


Not sure exactly what this means, but my friend who is a principal at a HS in Pasadena said (when I asked him your question on Dr F’s stance on those sports), “ Nothing. LA County seems to be stuck in last months ideas. She seems to be sticking with the way the tiers were originally written regardless of the new guidance.”


----------



## Grace T. (Mar 4, 2021)

Kicker4Life said:


> Not sure exactly what this means, but my friend who is a principal at a HS in Pasadena said (when I asked him your question on Dr F’s stance on those sports), “ Nothing. LA County seems to be stuck in last months ideas. She seems to be sticking with the way the tiers were originally written regardless of the new guidance.”


If so Coast may be jumping the gun with soccer.  Teams are already scrimmaging LA County including field permits so that may come to a screeching halt too.


----------



## watfly (Mar 4, 2021)

No so fast....glorious Dr “Walking Dead” Ferrrer, *Phd* was in a call today stating that LA Co was reviewing state’s guidelines before allowing indoor sports.  Keeping fingers crossed for our young athletes.

Fixed it for you.


----------



## Grace T. (Mar 4, 2021)

Glitterhater said:


> Not familiar with this person- but, did they allow indoor sports with the latest guidelines? I don't have kids playing indoor sports right now, so haven't been following.


Her entire approach has been more conservative than the state.  When the state authorized waivers for elementary schools, she said no waivers, then said waivers for only K-2 while dragging her feet on issuing them (til cases rose and then no new waivers could be issued).  She banned outdoor dining before the state did.  When outdoor dining resumed she told the bars they can't do outdoor televisions (which has hurt our pub down the street tremendously since they rely on the EPL and La Liga games).  She required schools opening to do this weekly testing regimen (which sadly my DS's private school sold her on).  She's been supportive of LAUSD's pans for hybrid only next year.  And now this on sports.


----------



## Speed (Mar 4, 2021)

Grace T. said:


> Her entire approach has been more conservative than the state.  When the state authorized waivers for elementary schools, she said no waivers, then said waivers for only K-2 while dragging her feet on issuing them (til cases rose and then no new waivers could be issued).  She banned outdoor dining before the state did.  When outdoor dining resumed she told the bars they can't do outdoor televisions (which has hurt our pub down the street tremendously since they rely on the EPL and La Liga games).  She required schools opening to do this weekly testing regimen (which sadly my DS's private school sold her on).  She's been supportive of LAUSD's pans for hybrid only next year.  And now this on sports.


who is she?


----------



## dad4 (Mar 4, 2021)

Why the fuss over separating indoor and outdoor sports?

The data supports that distinction.  Three weeks ago everyone here was happy to point out that outdoor activity is safer than indoor.  Did that fact suddenly go away?

If LA is drawing a line at indoor versus outdoor, good for them.  They're just following the science.

Organize some outdoor hoops and volleyball, and be done with it.


----------



## Grace T. (Mar 4, 2021)

Speed said:


> who is she?


Ferrer.  In charge of La County health.


----------



## Grace T. (Mar 4, 2021)

dad4 said:


> Why the fuss over separating indoor and outdoor sports?
> 
> The data supports that distinction.  Three weeks ago everyone here was happy to point out that outdoor activity is safer than indoor.  Did that fact suddenly go away?
> 
> ...



I made this argument to a friend of mine who is a volleyball coach at a local high school.  She said that while practice is possible outdoors, a game isn't.  There's too much diving to be done on concrete, plus there are added difficulties such as wind and sun which volleyball players simply aren't capable of without additional training.  They don't have cleats as part of their equipment to play on grass.  It's why beach volleyball is done on sand, because it's easy to safely dive.  She also pointed out neither volleyball nor competitive cheer are covered by outdoor insurance so it's just not possible to play those sports (she didn't know about basketball).  She tried to get a few beach volleyball games going but was told the insurance wouldn't cover the sport outdoors.


----------



## dad4 (Mar 4, 2021)

Grace T. said:


> I made this argument to a friend of mine who is a volleyball coach at a local high school.  She said that while practice is possible outdoors, a game isn't.  There's too much diving to be done on concrete, plus there are added difficulties such as wind and sun which volleyball players simply aren't capable of without additional training.  They don't have cleats as part of their equipment to play on grass.  It's why beach volleyball is done on sand, because it's easy to safely dive.  She also pointed out neither volleyball nor competitive cheer are covered by outdoor insurance so it's just not possible to play those sports (she didn't know about basketball).  She tried to get a few beach volleyball games going but was told the insurance wouldn't cover the sport outdoors.


It's impossible to play volleyball on grass?

News to me.  I've played volleyball outside.  I didn't have special cleats.  Nor did someone give me special training in how to deal with the wind.  We just played, and it was fun.

Sounds like coach is allowing the perfect to be the enemy of the good.


----------



## electrichead72 (Mar 4, 2021)

I suspect that playing outside for fun is different than playing competitively as they would in an indoor setting.

As anyone heard anything about CSL? Supposedly starting on the weekend of March 20th, but nothing on their website is talking about it. That's only two weeks away.

How close can they push it before putting the schedules out?


----------



## Grace T. (Mar 4, 2021)

dad4 said:


> It's impossible to play volleyball on grass?
> 
> News to me.  I've played volleyball outside.  I didn't have special cleats.  Nor did someone give me special training in how to deal with the wind.  We just played, and it was fun.
> 
> Sounds like coach is allowing the perfect to be the enemy of the good.


When my son was 9 he had plantar facitis (sp?)and his doctor didn’t want him using cleats for a month. He tried doing goalkeeper training in regular track shoes
with a supported sole. That was the one and only time he did that.   Too much slipping and skidding on the grass and almost twisted his ankle. He preferred after that to just sit the 3 weeks and was religious about taking off his cleats and putting on sandals after practice after that.



electrichead72 said:


> I suspect that playing outside for fun is different than playing competitively as they would in an indoor setting.
> 
> As anyone heard anything about CSL? Supposedly starting on the weekend of March 20th, but nothing on their website is talking about it. That's only two weeks away.
> 
> How close can they push it before putting the schedules out?


Ventura is suppose to be out next week. There’s apparently been some kind of hold up in la county. Don’t know the nature of it or if it’s been resolved.


----------



## socalkdg (Mar 5, 2021)

electrichead72 said:


> I suspect that playing outside for fun is different than playing competitively as they would in an indoor setting.
> 
> As anyone heard anything about CSL? Supposedly starting on the weekend of March 20th, but nothing on their website is talking about it. That's only two weeks away.
> 
> How close can they push it before putting the schedules out?


We are actually supposed to start 3/13 for Girls U16 Premier.   See how that goes.


----------

